# lt155 diode



## johnedawson85 (Aug 19, 2021)

can i jumper the diode on an lt155 permanetly? tractor cranks whe i bypass the diode. diode reads .5 ohm one way and infinite the other.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Could you attach a photo of the diode you are asking about so we may be able to help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I would replace the diode, even though it appears to check out OK, it may no longer be capable of carrying the current it was designed for??


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There should not be a diode in the start circuit, only in the charge circuit on this rider, just wish these people would reply to their questions.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

FredM said:


> There should not be a diode in the start circuit, only in the charge circuit on this rider, just wish these people would reply to their questions.


They would reply IF we hit the reply under their post. Just placing a comment will not alert them via notifications that their post was commented on. 

I just hit reply to notify you of this post.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

johnedawson85 said:


> can i jumper the diode on an lt155 permanetly? tractor cranks whe i bypass the diode. diode reads .5 ohm one way and infinite the other.


There are several diodes in the wiring circuits for a LT155..... Which Diode?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bmaverick said:


> They would reply IF we hit the reply under their post. Just placing a comment will not alert them via notifications that their post was commented on.
> 
> I just hit reply to notify you of this post.


So where do I find the notification that you sent bmaverick?, I had to open this thread to read all of these current replies.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> So where do I find the notification that you sent bmaverick?, I had to open this thread to read all of these current replies.


OK!!, I had a fiddle with "reply" and can see what happens, just learnt something.


----------

